# Xorg in Vmware



## DemoDoG (Dec 22, 2009)

Im running 8.0-RELASE on VMware 3.0 and have a little problem getting the right resolution for Xorg. I installed the xf86-video-vmware and a Xorg -configure picks it up.

The problem is that on my laptop I have resolution 1680x1050 but when I set this as Mode in xorg.conf I can start it but it doesnÂ´t fill my screen, it only consists of a smaller screen in the middle. Does it not support this res?


----------



## vivek (Dec 22, 2009)

Vmware 3.0? Workstation? We have couple of 8.0 desktop running under Windows XP and Ubuntu desktop. No problem, we are using Workstation 7.0 with full 3d support. You need set  use host settings for monitors or set it manually :





HTH


----------



## SirDice (Dec 22, 2009)

Also GNOME, XFCE and probably KDE too have their own resolution change application setting. This might be set to a low resolution.


----------



## DemoDoG (Dec 22, 2009)

I am using vmware player 3.0. Well I actually got it to work in 1600x1200 now so now the problem is the other way around, itÂ´s too large. DonÂ´t understand why my laptop uses 1680x1050, that mode seems not to be identified by X at all?


----------



## Pegasus711 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hello there,

I have a similar problem. Actually I do not see a 'display' section in my VM settings. I tried adding it to the list of hardware devices but I cannot see it there either. Can someone please guide me as to how to go about getting this resolution issue resolved.

Regards,
Aijaz Baig.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 23, 2010)

aijazbaig1 said:
			
		

> I have a similar problem. Actually I do not see a 'display' section in my VM settings. I tried adding it to the list of hardware devices but I cannot see it there either. Can someone please guide me as to how to go about getting this resolution issue resolved.


What version of VMWare do you have?


----------



## Pegasus711 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi there,


> What version of VMWare do you have?


Im using vmware workstation 6.0.14

Actually, I have another machine running red hat linux and there the machine does show a display field in the hardware devices tab. My guess is that since I obtained this image directly from thoughtpolice.co.uk the person might have forgotten to add a display to his machine.


----------



## garcetto (Nov 4, 2010)

i I have vmware workstation 7 and freebsd FreeBSD 8.1 with xfce XFCE. i I have made done testing and found that the 'modes of display' section of xorg.conf is useless (i I have set it up to "1680x1050" and also tried to comment it out with the same results).

i I have finally checked that driver is "vmware" in xorg.conf and that used XFCE desktop resolution tool. that That worked fine.

my My 2 cents.


----------

